# Kings vs Raptors Friday, Novemeber 25th @ Arco Arena



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

*(5-7)* *VS*







*(1-11)*


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja is a game time descion. 

Prediction 

Kings 116
Raptors 103

Raptors are better then there record, they have lost many close games so the Raps are always a threat. I want to see the kings attack early and try to put the ball game away by halftime.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmm, I bet Sac is going to come out gunning early going and that will be key. Hopefully the Raps can make a game out of it and if Peja's out, they should really be pushing the Kings hard looking to steal a win.

Look out of for Charlie Villanueva, he had 18 points in 20 minutes against the Clippers.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Raptors have been tough in LAC and PHX lets not take this one for granted..


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

Bonzi Wells is nothing but a punk. I have no respect for that guy.

This is purely from a basketball fan's point of view because I'm not a fan of the Raptors and I definitely have nothing against the Kings.

Why would he elbow Araujo in the face like that? I can't believe he got away with it. You should be tossed for doing something like that. Especially since the only thing Araujo even did was box him out. He's playing hard in there and trying to be aggressive, not trying to hurt people, and Bonzi has to run up and elbow him in the face when he's not even looking? That's just disgusting and pathetic and I'd be ashamed to have a guy like that playing for my team.


----------



## ILoveTheKings (Nov 24, 2004)

First, on the Bonzi thing, he's the one guy on the Kings who never takes a play off. He's always ready to play and he plays hard. He did not do anything that guys don't do every night and he did not hit anybody with the elbow. If he did, he would probably been tossed. I play hoops and I know that you can get frustrated easily when playing and trying to win. I have no problems with Bonzi, he's so tough and he made the winning shot tonight.

As for the rest of the game...

The Kings played very poor defense tonight and they got LUCKY, really LUCKY they won. Their defense tonight was not very good most of the night. When they finally did commit themselves to defense, they started to pull close and eventually won. They need to do that MORE OFTEN.

To be honest, I thought the way the Kings did, Toronto sucks, so let them shoot, but they played really well and almost pulled it out. They have some good offensive players, but they play worse defense than the Kings!!! 

Anyway, lucky win but we'll take it. One more for .500, wow (big deal)!!! 

Again, the bench sucked, Kenny sucks, K-Mart did not do much, Jason did nothing on offense. 

This team is just an average team at best. They have a very good starting 5, but with no bench and poor defense, I'm not even sure they will make the playoffs. Not from what I see so far this year. If we lost just a single starter with injuries, we're in deep do-do.

We need some shooters off the bench. We need to play hard defense every night.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

ILoveTheKings said:


> he did not hit anybody with the elbow


:rofl:

You can't be serious. You must have taken your eyes of the TV or something. Or perhaps they didn't show the replay on the Sacramento broadcast, since it would have made the team look bad, but the fact is it happened and it was completely unneccessary.

And give me a break man. You're not the only one here who plays hoops. I've seen people get kicked out of games for lesser offenses. I think it's fine that he hit the game winning shot and that he plays hard out there, but the fact is, he should have been tossed for that elbow. It wasn't even close to being accidental or within the flow of the game. He simply ran up to Hoffa and elbowed him in the chin. Totally ridiculous and uncalled for. Doing things like that will give you a bad reputation around the league (not that his reputation isn't bad enough as it is).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bonzi clearly swung his elbow into Hoff's chin. Big Hoff didn't budge but it was obviously an intentional, aggressive elbow. After the whistle, too. Miller hit him with one too but he got a personal foul rather than a tech.

I'm not one to get upset over that, though. It's a physical game. Maybe Hoff should've retaliated but it's better he didn't. Teams need to have ****-disturbers like Wells.

Anyways, good close game. Toronto keeps knocking on the door. Could've been their fifth or sixth win this season but things have been falling apart in the late fourth all year. Tough road swing so far.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings Clip Raptors


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Pics from the game...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, whether there was an elbow or not, it seems it wasn't on TV is Sac-town. I didn't see it. Some Kings were taking expection to hard fouls by Graham and Aruajo early in the game, so I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

the best moment of the game came when Bonzi and Hoffa had there little stare down and exchanged some words....in the background all you can see is Brad Miller looking at Hoffa with a huge grin, like he was saying 'Damn kid, you're big, but Bonzi will **** you up."
it made me laugh.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Well, whether there was an elbow or not, it seems it wasn't on TV is Sac-town. I didn't see it. Some Kings were taking expection to hard fouls by Graham and Aruajo early in the game, so I wouldn't be surprised.


There was, no question. You don't have to wonder about it.

As for the hard fouls, it started when SAR almost submarined Joey Graham on his dunk attempt, grabbing on to Joey's jersey to prevent the foul from being a nasty one. No-call.

On the other end SAR went up for the dunk and Joey returned the favour, which caused a brief exchange of words.

Meanwhile Hoff and Miller were battling for position in the paint on both ends, exchanging shots.

But that's good basketball!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

All is Wells in the end: Sacramento guard hits the game-winning shot with two seconds left 











> "We didn't know that last play was going to Bonzi," Toronto coach Sam Mitchell said. "We were trying to stay home and guard our guys, but I wasn't in their huddle, (so) I didn't know the play was going to Bonzi." Nor did Wells.
> 
> "I was like the last option," said Wells, who had 18 points, nine rebounds, four assists and just one turnover. "Coach wanted Mike to look for the screen and roll first, and if you don't get that, you always look to the weak side."
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings notes: Wells gets thrill from being toug 



> Bonzi Wells has some nasty to him, and he denies none of it.
> 
> The Kings guard has hustled inside to lead the club in rebounding, and he won't hesitate throwing an elbow into a guy who seconds earlier threw one into him. It happened with 4:37 to go in the third quarter Friday against the Toronto Raptors, when Wells and Rafael Araujo exchanged bumps. For a second, they went nose-to-sweaty nose, with that "You want some of me?" look. Nothing escalated, though both were tagged with a technical foul.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

According to the Bee, Hoffa threw an elbow first. But I'm sure Torono's saintly players would never do anything like that, and they were just playing good, clean basketball when Bonzi decided it was time for some people to get elbowed in the face. Guess he got the last laugh when he hit the game winning shot, though.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> According to the Bee, Hoffa threw an elbow first. But I'm sure Torono's saintly players would never do anything like that, and they were just playing good, clean basketball when Bonzi decided it was time for some people to get elbowed in the face. Guess he got the last laugh when he hit the game winning shot, though.


yup

and I like this, finally our team has some fire/balls


----------



## ILoveTheKings (Nov 24, 2004)

Ya, I read that in the Bee too. Bonzi was just getting even, but he is lucky he did not get kicked out since the refs did not see that he got hit first. But seriously, if Bonzi would have hit with with an elbow hard, it would have knocked the dude to the ground. It was obviously just a "love tap". 

In any case, it's freaking about time the Kings had somebody with some guts and toughness. Bonzi is no Ron Arest, but it's a start.

Speaking of Ron, how tough would this team be if we had traded Peja for Ron 1.5 years ago? Pretty tough, pretty tough. Anyway, don't want to go there...

But I like Bonzi. I now know why he has not been hitting his outside shot, he's got a trashed finger, it's messing with his shot. If he could begin to hit a better percentage of his outside shot, he'd be even more valuable. But his rebounding and toughness is a good start and he not afraid to take it to the hole!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> According to the Bee, Hoffa threw an elbow first. But I'm sure Torono's saintly players would never do anything like that, and they were just playing good, clean basketball when Bonzi decided it was time for some people to get elbowed in the face. Guess he got the last laugh when he hit the game winning shot, though.


That article was the first to say it was instigated by Hoff, and in neither this thread nor ours did anyone notice before Bonzi threw the after the whistle shot.

Although it's completely possible that Hoff got him earlier in the game at some point. It's just that a Raptors fan would've pointed it out because we want Hoff to play that way, so to speak.

And who want's to play good clean basketball? Isn't that what the WNBA is?


And Bonzi's going to KO Hoff with that elbow? C'mon, Hoff's a beast. He ain't having that. 


Edit: after seeing it again, the Kings were moving in transition and Bonzi tried to go past Araujo in the paint. Araujo put his elbows up and brushed off Wells, who took a step back trying to draw the foul, but there was no call. The play ended quickly afterwards and Wells stepped up from behind and to the side of Araujo and put his elbow up but fanned past Araujo's chin, then words, and that was that.


----------

